# Guardians of the Galaxy 2: Seht den ersten Trailer zum Marvel-Film



## Luiso (20. Oktober 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Guardians of the Galaxy 2: Seht den ersten Trailer zum Marvel-Film* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Guardians of the Galaxy 2: Seht den ersten Trailer zum Marvel-Film


----------



## Phone (20. Oktober 2016)

Die Musik is aber jetzt auch ausgelutscht...


----------



## Rabowke (20. Oktober 2016)

... es gibt bestimmt einen Awesome Mix Vol. 2  

Allerdings muss man sagen, dass es ein Teaser und kein Trailer ist. Denn so richtig ansprechend fand ich den Teaser gestern Abend nicht. Hab den mit meiner Frau zusammen gesehen, denn sie findet so wie ich den ersten Teil wirklich gut und gelungen, aber das im Teaser gezeigte hat uns jetzt nicht geflashed. Irgendwie. 

Klar, wird Pflichtprogramm ... aber ... ne?


----------



## Wynn (20. Oktober 2016)

Es gibt noch die Zeichentrickserie auf Disney XD 





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gXb3MNH2Vxc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Und beim Trailer war am Schluss Baby Groot am besten


----------



## RedDragon20 (20. Oktober 2016)

Pflichtbesuch im Kino!


----------



## JohnCarpenter1 (20. Oktober 2016)

Nett


----------



## LostCause (21. Oktober 2016)

So super toll fand ich Teil 1 nun nicht aber man konnte ihn anschauen aber da den Filmemachern nichts mehr einfällt und schon jedes Thema von Märchenbuch bis zu Aliens ausgelutscht wurde musste ja hier von auch ein weiterer Teil kommen


----------



## Batze (21. Oktober 2016)

Der erste Teil war ganz Lustig und hat wegen der Charaktere Spass gemacht, aber dieser Mini Trailer ist so ziemlich Nichts Aussagend. Ich freu mich aber darauf, war eben mal was anderes.


----------

